# Shakes and Fidget auf RPC 2009



## Elahna (31. März 2009)

Hallo
Ich wollt mal fragen wann Shakes und Fidget auf der RPC sind? Das ganze Wochenende über oder nur an einem bestimmten Tag? 


Gruß Elahna


----------

